# Doe with teat lumps



## ArnotFarm (Sep 11, 2017)

Let me start by saying I'm very new to the goat world! My terminology won't be correct so I apologize. I had some weathers about 20 years ago but am just getting back into them now that I have the property. I've never owned a doe so this is all new!

I was given two 8 week old bucklings along with their first freshening 1 year old dam/mom. When I arrived the owner who definitely takes fab care of her goats stated this doe had always had these bumps in her teats since her bucklings started nursing. Doe has never been hand/machine milked. The offer is soft with no redness or heat. She lets me milk her and doesn't act as if they hurt, the milk smells and tastes fine, since I've had her for the last 2 weeks, the size seems to fluctuate a tiny bit. She allows the 8 week old kids to nurse occasionally, but they are mostly off of her. The previous owner did state the kids nursed from behind her often.

Ideas? Is this normal?! Lol Orrr???


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Welcome! 

It looks like it could just be multiple teats maybe. I have had one in the past with regular size 1x1 teats, and half teats at the top. I'm sure there is a word for that.

I'm no expert, so it could be something else. I'm sure someone else will have something better to add.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a weakened area. Rough nursing could have caused it.


----------



## ArnotFarm (Sep 11, 2017)

They are horribly rough nursers. They push her off her hind feet when they both get going!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will do it. That is why some people pull kids and bottle feed. Nursing can ruin udders and teats.


----------



## ArnotFarm (Sep 11, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> That will do it. That is why some people pull kids and bottle feed. Nursing can ruin udders and teats.


Ahhh gotcha. If next season we pull the kids immediately and milk momma, they shouldn't get worse then? Likely stay how they are?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think it's likely they'll stay how they are, but then again, the body is amazing at its healing powers sometimes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They shouldn't get worse if you pull kids. That is always a decision each breeder has to make. Some it is more important that the kids nurse on mom and others want to preserve the udder. Doelings are easier on udders than bucklings.


----------



## ArnotFarm (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks you guys! I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Something like that appeared on my Nubian does' left teat about a week or two ago. She had a pretty big solid lump in/on that teat.
I used the CMT kit to see if she had mastitis, and she didn't. But I gave her a dose of Mastoblast (a homeopathic treatment we used on our cow when she had mastitis) every morning for about a week, and it had immediate results. The morning after, the lump was much smaller. As of this morning it is almost gone!

She has a 3.5 month old buckling and before that he would be with her all day and get separated at night - so I could milk in the morning. Now they are separated 24/7, but only because our other milk doe decided that she wanted to dry off early, so Matilda is our lone milk goat and I can't spare her kid any of the precious milk!


----------

